# Making Albion ONE do what I want it to do



## rockdoctor42 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all,

I am a composer who also writes, performs, and records weird flashy electric guitar music. I know my way around both DAWs and orchestras. I've recently gotten into using virtual instruments a lot more, especially on my solo project recordings and I've picked up a copy of Albion ONE because I might as well put all those college orchestration classes to some kind of use.

Trouble is, I am finding it generally difficult to get it to do what I want it to. As a very specific example, I have a line in the strings that ascends stacatto, plays two descending notes legato, and then continues down stacatto again. I've tried to accomplish this by automating articulation changes to switch from "stacatto" to "long," but no matter how I do it, there's always a weird drop in volume and intensity when the "long" articulation kicks in.

My question is twofold:

1.) How do I fix this immediate problem that I have.
2.) Where should I learn to start working with this library, since it has more features than I can comfortably hope to wrap my head around all at once.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 9, 2018)

Maybe not ideal for professional mockups, but as a place to start, put your staccato/spiccato on a separate track than your longs so you don't have to switch between them. They should combine to sound as one track but much easier to manage separately, so you have to break your melody up to bridge between tracks. I haven't used Albion ONE longs in a while, but most spitfire patches require your mod wheel (expression) to be triggered in the mid-to-up position when you play them in order to hear the "volume and intensity" you mention.

EDIT: Also in answer to #2 I don't have anything specific but keep asking questions...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

rockdoctor42 said:


> I've tried to accomplish this by automating articulation changes to switch from "stacatto" to "long," but no matter how I do it, there's always a weird drop in volume and intensity when the "long" articulation kicks in.


Velocity controls the dynamics of the shorts, the mod wheel the dynamics of the longs. Expression (CC11) will affect volume across both. The longs are generally a bit less forceful than the shorts but it sounds to me like your modwheel is not at the level to match the short.


----------

